# LXDE und Touchpad

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit unter LXDE das Touchpad ans laufen zu bekommen.

Allerdings scheitere ich daran.

Ich weiss nicht woher kommen die Infos für das Touchpad aus der xorg.conf oder vom hal?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## yseq

Hal dürfte doch keine Rolle mehr spielen.

Aber schau mal hier:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad/Xorg_7.3

Der zweite Link bezieht sich zwar noch auf HAL, aber ich meine das Konfigurationsbeispiel ganz am Ende.

----------

## Max Steel

>xorg-server-1.10 bezieht seine Konfigurationen von udev (gleichnamiges USE-Flag)

Die Standardkonfigurationen für evdev Devices steht unter /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d und wird bei jedem Update überschrieben.

Eigene Konfigurationen kommen natürlich nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf(.d)

evtl kannst du auch da etwas für dich rausholn:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14154

Der Unterschied zwischen udev-config und nicht-udev-config sind im Prinzip nurstatt Section "InputDevice" eben Section "InputClass" und dann die MatchIs[Pointer||Keyboard||Touchpad] Zeilen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

danke fuer die Antworten, ich benutze noch baselyout 1 und daher habe ich noch hal am laufen.

Wie bekomme ich jetzt mein Touchpad in Xorg ans laufen.

Oder muss ich umsteigen auf baselyout 2?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Josef.95

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich weiss nicht woher kommen die Infos für das Touchpad aus der xorg.conf oder vom hal?

 

Hallo Jörg

Das kommt drauf an welche xorg-server Version du verwendest, und auch auch ob du hotplugging deiner Eingabegeräte nutzt.

HAL ist eigentlich tot, ist aktuell zwar noch hart maskiert im Tree verfügbar, aber die aktuellen >=xorg-server-1.9 Versionen unterstützen kein hotplugging via HAL mehr.

Sprich, selbst wenn du HAL noch installiert hast wird >=xorg-server-1.9 es nicht mehr nutzen...

Es wäre also hilfreich zu wissen was für eine xorg-server Version du verwendest, und mit welchen USE-Flags dieser gebaut wurde.

Siehe zb 

```
emerge -pvq xorg-server
```

Wenn dieser mit udev Unterstützung gebaut ist (ist eigentlich Standard) solltest du dein Touchpad normal in der xorg.conf oder alternativ in einer

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/DATEI

konfigurieren.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef.95,

ich bin jetzt auf UDEV und Baselayout2 umgestiegen.

Jetzt läuft alles wo wie ich das möchte.

Musste noch einiges an Xorg machen, aber es läuft jetzt wohl alles rund.

Hal ist deinstalliert.

Gruss Joerg

----------

